# CrossFire game error



## Ramrok (Feb 20, 2010)

Im running Windows 7 Ultimate... couple months ago i was able to play the game Crossfire on this comp using Windows XP.

Problem: I load the launcher and click "Start Game", after the patcher loads and disappears... X-TRAP and HGW game watcher start loading and once they are done nothing happens... i try starting the game again, closing the launcher then bringing it back up over and over and same thing... it doesnt say the game is running... Task Manager shows nothing... after a period of about a minute or two i get an error message "HGWC: Timed out waiting for initialing xtrap-engine".

Made sure firewall and AVG antivirus allows the game to run and has the game file as an exception, made sure the game runs compatible to Win XP sp3 and as an administrator, rebooted my comp... same thing problem... i try to load the game over and over and nothing is happening after HGW game watcher and X-TRAP thingy load, nothing happens... and a minute later i get that error... even though the X-TRAP thingy seems to have fully loaded and disappears from the screen.

ill try a more detailed explanation....
i start the launcher... Task Manager shows CF_G4box.exe running
i click Start Game, and the launcher dissappears (CF_G4box.exe dissappears)... it shows the patcher briefly then dissappears (i assume it does its thing quickly)... 

then HGW game watcher shows and X-TRAP shows... X-TRAP loads fully then disappears, HGW game watcher loads almost instantly to 87% then disappears and then nothing happens (HGWC.exe remains in the Task Manager)
crossfire.exe shows for a second then dissappears...
a few minutes later i get an error "HGWC: Timed out waiting for initialing xtrap-engine".

if i End Process the HGWC.exe then the error wont show up.

i tried reinstalling, restarting the game, rebooting, clean reboot (with nothing but microsoft programs loading at startup)... plz help.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Welcome to TSF.

Have you tried reinstalling the game?

If not then use Revo Uninstaller (link in sig) which is more powerful then the windows one.


----------



## Ramrok (Feb 20, 2010)

yes i tried reinstalling... this problem has been going on ever since i first installed this game now after a long period of time.

apparently, back when i was able to play the game they had GameGuard as their anti-hack client and only recently they have switched to X-TRAP... however these errors seem to also tie in with the HGW game watcher. im not sure if X-TRAP is having compatibility issues with certain OS or if HGW game watcher is having a compatibility issue with X-TRAP or if its something else.

http://forum.z8games.com/forumdisplay.php?f=13
^--- this is the link to the Crossfire Tech Support forum section if interested...

some people are having results by simply End Processing the HGWC.exe (HGW game watcher) and starting the game again and keep doing that until it works... they say it could be the server being too busy or something, but i have tried that at 4am (which is when most people should be sleeping) and im still not getting results. i think a more direct approach is needed to resolve this issue rather then a generic approach like reinstall, restart, reboot and the like.


----------

